# first slingshot - dankung luck rings small edition



## yentz (May 22, 2016)

hi, 
i just ordered a dankung luck rings small eition.
this is my first slingshot and it comes with 200 8mm steel balls.
guessing that there might be more suitable models i have to add that portability was a main factor whem choosing the model.
it is not the mini edition but the small one which is a bit bigger.
so knowing next to nothing about this whole subject i have a couple of questions.
1. once the supplied tubings break do i have to use exactly the same ones again? the reseller states on his website that it is recommended. if not could i attach other bands (flat) or stronger tubes as well or will it be dangerous as the frame might break and fire back on me?
2. if i want to shoot paintballs - is it possible? if so which ones can i use? the small softair ones or the real ones?
3. well i will read a bit more as the other questions probably have been asked and answered before...

cheers
jens


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Welcome Jens. *

*The Luck Ring small was my first frame when I got back into this - it's made of 304 stainless so you're never going to break it. It's a versatile platform that does well with a big majority of the tubes and bands available. If it didn't come with a lanyard, make a simple one from paracord and use it. And if it didn't come with rubber fork sleeves, they can also be ordered from DK -*

*http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/black-tubing-sleeves-dankung-slingshot_1446*



*For starters, you could order 10 meters of Premium 2040 and/or 10 meters of 1632 from Dankung.com -*

*http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/premium-amber-2040-tube-10-meters_1611*

*http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/10-meters-special-rubber-tubing-slingshot-yellow-1632_1410*

*You're off to a good start. This can be overwhelming at first but use the Forum search function often, then ask questions when you're stumped - there are many helpful members here.*


----------



## yentz (May 22, 2016)

Thanks for your fast answer.
This sounds really promising 
Really looking fwd to starting with it. Still waiting for the parcel to arrive.
So the frame is more or less capable of doing different bands - great I was not sure if the size might have been a problem.
Read lots of stuff in here till late yesterday but still feel as if i dont know anything...


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*For sure, good times await. Give yourself 6 months to study and sponge up as much knowledge and experience as possible, then you'll realize you're a journeyman slinger, ready to help others. But most important, eyesight is priceless. ALWAYS wear eye protection, even tho some don't ... you're too smart to risk it. *


----------



## yentz (May 22, 2016)

not sure about sports-eye-protection from a fashion point of view 

however it is summer so ray bans should do the trick hopefully.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Hmmm ... fashion or vision ... I'm going out on a limb here and call that a no-brainer. In some circles, I'm sure an eye patch is fashionable. *


----------



## yentz (May 22, 2016)

no.... was just joking. i agree that protection makes sense.


----------



## yentz (May 22, 2016)

thanks for all your help and the information on here.

got the lucky ring and cut a theraband gold using the calculator for length and width.

fixing onto the fork as well as the pouch worked very well the first time i did it and using 9mm steel the slingshot has way more power than i ever imagined.

so thanks for your help


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Good work Yentz. *

*Here's a cool method for attaching flats to your Luck Ring.*

*http://slingshotforum.com/topic/43050-more-rubber-plugs-on-dankung-frames/?hl=%2Bdankung+%2Brubber+%2Bstoppers*


----------



## yentz (May 22, 2016)

awesome. I will definitely check next week.


----------

